# Road Bike



## huggybear0 (4 Mar 2022)

Hi. I am looking for a clean road bike. 

Budget 500
Size L / 56 
Area Surrey 

If anyone has anything please let me know. 

There are lots of bikes out there but it hard to find one that is legit.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2022)

Got a nice and lightly used Pinnacle Lattire well below the budget and in Northamptonshire


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Mar 2022)

I have an upgraded 56/L Boardman Team Carbon (proper wheels with 105 hubs, DA rear mech, carbon cranks etc) for £400. Immaculate condition. 7.9kg which is bonkers light for the price.

Can meet halfway as I'm in Swindon.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I have an upgraded 56/L Boardman Team Carbon (proper wheels with 105 hubs, DA rear mech, carbon cranks etc) for £400. Immaculate condition. 7.9kg which is bonkers light for the price.
> 
> Can meet halfway as I'm in Swindon.


He’s bought a Holdsworth now


----------



## huggybear0 (29 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I have an upgraded 56/L Boardman Team Carbon (proper wheels with 105 hubs, DA rear mech, carbon cranks etc) for £400. Immaculate condition. 7.9kg which is bonkers light for the price.
> 
> Can meet halfway as I'm in Swindon.


Thanks for your offer. That’s kind to suggest meeting half way. Yes I bought a Holdsworth in the end. I hope you find a buyer.


----------



## TheD245 (11 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I have an upgraded 56/L Boardman Team Carbon (proper wheels with 105 hubs, DA rear mech, carbon cranks etc) for £400. Immaculate condition. 7.9kg which is bonkers light for the price.
> 
> Can meet halfway as I'm in Swindon.


You got any info you can send my way, please? The wife has decided she’d like to start cycling


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

TheD245 said:


> You got any info you can send my way, please? The wife has decided she’d like to start cycling


Is she quite tall? That bike would probably suit someone about 5'8" to 5'11" in height.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Apr 2022)

I've sold it now, but thanks for the interest. Yes - it is for soneone about 5'8" to 6'. A friend who's 6'2" rides the same size but it's not ideal for him.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Yes - it is for soneone about 5'8" to 6'. A friend who's 6'2" rides the same size but it's not ideal for him.


I am 6' 1". I borrowed a 5' 10" friend's 56 cm bike and it always felt a bit cramped to me. (I normally ride 58 cm bikes with long stems.)


----------

